# HD DNS.. Will NOT be turned off... IF...



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Late last night / Morning, I received some good news for those with HD-DNS

If you have HD-DNS networks... AND
a) Have an HR10-250
or
b) Don't have an H20 with MPEG-4 Locals available to you

The HD-DNS connections will *not be turned off*

There was an "error" with the sending out of those letters. And it is going to be corrected.

-----


----------



## dagztwo3 (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Earl!

Woohoo! No need for a big ugly antennea on the roof!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dagztwo3 said:


> Thanks Earl!
> Woohoo! No need for a big ugly antennea on the roof!


At least for now.
I do expect eventually when the MPEG-4 HD-DVR is out... that this will eventually change....


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

So if I call DirecTV to confirm this.....would they be able to? I'd assume they would patch me through to the HD support guys and theu should know, correct?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I got the email last night around 10pm...
So I don't know if the "correction" has made it out yet to all the HD support people yet. But I am sure soon you will be able to call and confirm it.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

That's good news. Of course, I'd rather have the HR20 and be able to record all of the HD locals, but still being able to record Fox and NBC in HD is better than nothing. Fall season is rapidly approaching too.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Might explain why I never received the letter. Could be that it was sent to *ALL* H20 owners without regard to the HR10-250 receivers that folks may have. I only have the HR10-250 (plus 3 SD TiVos).


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

brott,

That's actually HR10-250s. You say HR20, and people are going to go nuts!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> brott,
> 
> That's actually HR10-250s. You say HR20, and people are going to go nuts!


 :nono2: /embarrassed/ :eek2: :nono2:

I fixed it


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a guy in HD support and it's the same thing they said before...I have HD locals in my market, therefore no DNS for me. I said I have the 10-250 and did not want to get a receiver. He said the new DVR would be available in the fall so basically too freaking bad for now.

I have roof damage from the first storm to hit St. Louis and it crushed my Channel Master 4221.  So until my roof is repaired, no OTA for me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Part of the problem in St. Louis... I know for a FACT... the CBS affiliate is not granting ANY waivers (At least any longer)... and they are in the process of revoking any they had already approved.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Part of the problem in St. Louis... I know for a FACT... the CBS affiliate is not granting ANY waivers (At least any longer)... and they are in the process of revoking any they had already approved.


I was able to get CBS fine OTA. It's ABC that always caused a problem for me despite tweaking my antenna several times. I only asked for ABC waiver, nothing else. Sorry I wasn't clearer in my first post.

My point is the person in HD support was still saying what they said before.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MoInSTL said:


> I was able to get CBS fine OTA. It's ABC that always caused a problem for me despite tweaking my antenna several times. I only asked for ABC waiver, nothing else. Sorry I wasn't clearer in my first post.
> 
> My point is the person in HD support was still saying what they said before.


Ahh......

What my comments where about (the Original Post) was regarding to those of that have DNS networks approved.... getting them approved is a different story.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Here is a copy of my latest communication with Directv feedback. Note: My original comments are not for the faint of heart as I tend towards insolence and arrogance when dealing with incompetence. BTW - I have four active waivers from the Cols, Ohio nets. I have an H20 and and AT9 for the Cols Ohio HD nets as well as the four HD nets from NY. My family has very little interest in live television and a total of four Tivos...

Discussion Thread
Response (Beth G)	07/28/2006 04:23 PM
Dear Mr. Dove,

Thanks for writing and for letting us know your concerns about your DIRECTV equipment. I'm sorry to hear that you didn't received an answer to your last concern about your HD DNS feeds. Upon reviewing your account, I found that we're not disconnecting your HD DNS feeds. They're still active on your account and we will never disconnect it without your permission.

For your reference our new DIRECTV Plus HD-DVR (HR20) is expected to be available Fall of 2006. This MPEG-4 compatible equipment will be the first DIRECTV HD receiver with interactive capabilities. The new HR20 receiver brings together the new DIRECTV Plus DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver: (1) Record one HD program while watching another and record two different shows at the same time, while watching a pre-recorded program; (2) Pause and rewind live HD TV up to 90 minutes, use instant replay and watch in slow motion; and (3) Record more than 30 hours of DIRECTV HD programming delivered in MPEG-2, up to 50 hours of DIRECTV HD programming delivered in MPEG-4, or up to 200 hours of standard-definition programming.

If you have additional questions please reply to this email (allow 24 hours to process your email) or call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000, our Customer Service Representative are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week to assist you.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our service.

Sincerely,

Beth G
DIRECTV Customer Service
Customer (Ken Dove)	07/28/2006 06:25 AM
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

Name: KEN DOVE
Status:
[Account Number: XXXXXXX]
[Phone Number: 740XXXXXXX]
Email Address: [email protected]
[Topic Selected: Other]

Details: This is the third time I have used this forum in the past few weeks. Do you realize that since you will not respond to my concerns that I am having Time Warner installed in my residence? Do you realize that since you are disconnecting my HD DNS feeds that I have no way of recording the major networks? Do you realize that I can save 40 dollars a month by using Time Warner's bundled services? Do you realize that I am goint to receive FOUR HD DVR's from Time Warner? Do you realize that you are
losing a 100 dollar a month customer and that you do not care? I will soon be calling 800-DIRECTV and disconnecting all my receivers, dvr's, programming, etc. You have thoroughly disappointed me and I will let my wallet proclaim my utter disgust. With all gravity, Kenneth Dove


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

MoInSTL said:


> I was able to get CBS fine OTA. It's ABC that always caused a problem for me despite tweaking my antenna several times. I only asked for ABC waiver, nothing else. Sorry I wasn't clearer in my first post.
> 
> My point is the person in HD support was still saying what they said before.


Are you actually in St. Louis? If not how far away are you? The reason I am asking is that I am about 50 miles southeast of St. Louis and I get ABC in pretty good. I very seldom see any problems with ABC.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Well, I thought that the HD locals from Directv looked good in mpeg4, but I had Time Warner installed yesterday and I was wrong. I have a Sony WEGA SXRD 1080p set with 2 HDMI ports and so I connected the SA 8300 into one port and the H20 into another to switch back and forth to do some comparisons and there are none. Directv's feed is soft and damp and fuzzy compared to the exact same local channel from Time Warner. The mpeg2 feed of the network from NY are even worse, naturally, being downrezzed. 

The only reason I have not disconnected Directv completely is because my cableco does not carry the local FOX and ABC channel in HD. So I may keep the H20 through this year's football season...

I said all of that to say this: After being able to see how screwed I am by Directv's resolution and bandwidth tomfoolery, I could care less if they do take away my hard earned DNS signals. It is hardly worthy to be called high definition. The HD Tivo is a great box to be sure, but the piss poor PQ overcomes its benefits, in my case. If I could get the locals in HD OTA, then it would be worth keeping the HD Tivo. But there again, this is the reason I have waivers in the first place!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... I got this voice mail message today...
Basically saying the same thing (automated voice message)....


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

I still have the DNS channels as of 8:46 pm EST. Haven't listened to Earl's voice message yet...


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

I listened to the message but am wondering why I never got the call!

That letter is the reason I am moving to cable, a decision that I am not regretting yet!

How could Directv have made such a boneheaded move?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just got the call today.... so it is possible they are at the top of the alphabet...


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I got it yesterday too around 3pm!


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Late last night / Morning, I received some good news for those with HD-DNS
> 
> If you have HD-DNS networks... AND
> a) Have an HR10-250
> ...


Earl, does this indicate some delay for the general release of the HD-DVR mpeg4. I have both HR10-250's and H20's with local mpeg4 feeds.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There has been no "new" delays with the HR20... It is still slated for this month.


----------



## deecee98 (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There has been no "new" delays with the HR20... It is still slated for this month.


 I will be getting my HD TV in 9/2006. My Question is based on this thread - if i get a DTV HD20-700, will i loose my Distant Networks ? (Being on the West Coast, i LOVE getting the East/West Feeds)....i currently have a TiVo series 2, with no local channels (use the DNS)

pls advise thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

deecee98 said:


> I will be getting my HD TV in 9/2006. My Question is based on this thread - if i get a DTV HD20-700, will i loose my Distant Networks ? (Being on the West Coast, i LOVE getting the East/West Feeds)....i currently have a TiVo series 2, with no local channels (use the DNS)
> 
> pls advise thanks!


Most likely... yes.. you will lose your SD-DNS once you activate your LA Locals.


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

Earl

I live in Dallas and I do currently have DNS for CBS, Fox and NBC. The Mpeg 4 are available here BUT an installer has told me I cannot have the new dish installed because of the fact that I live in an apartment and the view is not good for it nor is their room to install....

Does that make sense? I guess what I am asking if I indeed cannot have the new dish installed, can I request to have the ABC DNS added? 

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

You can try... but it will be difficult. They are being very stringent on activating new DNS service... and even more so, when MPEG-4 is available...


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

I am sure a few of us are wondering if the E* DNS agreement will kick D* in the b* to negotiate for the same DNS rights on behalf of their DNS subs. It seems you "can" negotiate your way around the NAB & SHVIRA and I don't think D*'s acquisition of Pegasus benefited rural DNS subs for the better.

While an interesting topic for what D* will or will not do based on the E* outcome, it was definitely a slap down for cable.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Part of the problem in St. Louis... I know for a FACT... the CBS affiliate is not granting ANY waivers (At least any longer)... and they *are in the process of revoking any they had already approved*.


Once approved they can NEVER be revoked. I know the GM at one og the stations in Milwaukee and he told me once waivers are approved they can never be reversed.


----------



## tjbay (Oct 7, 2004)

so now that the HR20 is out and available how long until i am forced to upgrade my HR10-250 and lose my HD DNS networks???I just do not want to upgrade yet with all the issues i have read about in here with the HR20...


----------



## tjbay (Oct 7, 2004)

anyone have any idea about when HD DNS will be turned off?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now, it is not being turned off...

Durring 2007 though, you will see DNS access start to be turned off.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

That would be a shame if my local Albuquerque starts broadcasting HD MPEG-4 on Directv then I lose my L.A. local news!:nono2: 

I think that is not right to take away your rights, to get out of town local news to me it's reeks of copyright censorship!!

Thanks to greedy NAB, that's pays top dollar to congress critters change the law so the poor TV viewers can't get out of town TV market of their choices. 

Nuff said!!

9-17-06


----------

